# beach boat



## desertdave (Jun 11, 2010)

I like the composition of this shot,I did crop a little But for some reason I cannot get it just right in pp. maby ya'll can help. Maby the image just doesn't "have" it. I not sure, and a little frustated. :x


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

What is that you don't like?


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2010)

Whats not to like. Only thing I notice is the red striped chair beside the bow that I would probably remove. Then the picture would have a total desolation/isolation feel to it.


----------



## desertdave (Jun 11, 2010)

Maybe it is the chair! I didn't even notice it. It just seems to need some POP or something. PLS feel free to edit as you wish. I just feel my skill is not improving as it should. Maybe being where I am doesn't help, but there should be something out there worth capturing. And at a quality level that I can appreciat.


----------



## Bynx (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok no chair and the vegetation is better (I think).


----------



## Fremen (Jun 11, 2010)

Better now


----------



## desertdave (Jun 11, 2010)

Yes much better. Maybe that's all it needed. Its amazing what you see and don't see when looking at a photograph for so long. Your eyes get trained on looking at and for the same things over and over. Thanks for the help. Now just to find some inspiration in this sand pit.


----------

